# thera-tube red on backpocket poacher



## dallasdeadeye (May 22, 2011)

ive been using thera-tube red on my back pocket poacher, works great.

http://s892.photobucket.com/albums/ac126/dallasdeadeye/?action=view&current=s1.jpg

http://s892.photobucket.com/albums/ac126/dallasdeadeye/?action=view&current=s3.jpg

http://s892.photobucket.com/albums/ac126/dallasdeadeye/?action=view&current=s2.jpg


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

very compact shooter, Looks reliable.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Neat and petite


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Sure looks nice!


----------



## dallasdeadeye (May 22, 2011)

works well with thera-tube yellow as well, great for plinking

http://s892.photobucket.com/albums/ac126/dallasdeadeye/?action=view&current=tby.jpg


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

I use the 66dfit yellow tubing which I believe to be very similar to thera yellow , its great stuff I find that there is plenty of spring in them tubes and the life span is huge .


----------



## Bert (Mar 20, 2011)

The Thera red tube looks identical to the tubes I buy from Tesco in the UK


----------



## dallasdeadeye (May 22, 2011)

the thera tubes are marked just like the therabands in white lettering says theraband on them. does urs have this?


Bert said:


> The Thera red tube looks identical to the tubes I buy from Tesco in the UK


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2011)

@ dallasdeadeye,

I have tried Theratube yellow, red, green and blue. The only one that convinced me was green, all others are a disappointment for me (too weak, too strong, too less power, too thick). But really when it comes to tubes, nothing works like the chinese stuff 1842 and 1745 on my EDC slingshot and 2050/3060 on my sniper slingshot. Btw: nice mudman GW-9000, G's seem to be pretty popular among slingshot people (makes sense of course).

cheers


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Looks very nice


----------



## dallasdeadeye (May 22, 2011)

thanks for the info ill try the green next, which thera tube do you think would drive an arrow well on a chief aj hfx, im having trouble drawing the black trumark, pretty stiff. thats all i use is g shocks, my other one is the orange faced aviator gw-3000b .


E=mc² said:


> @ dallasdeadeye,
> 
> I have tried Theratube yellow, red, green and blue. The only one that convinced me was green, all others are a disappointment for me (too weak, too strong, too less power, too thick). But really when it comes to tubes, nothing works like the chinese stuff 1842 and 1745 on my EDC slingshot and 2050/3060 on my sniper slingshot. Btw: nice mudman GW-9000, G's seem to be pretty popular among slingshot people (makes sense of course).
> 
> cheers


----------



## Bert (Mar 20, 2011)

No mine is plain latex. No print


----------

